# Springfield City Clerk “Bitch, Shut The F Up,”



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

#woke
Credit: Turtleboy sports
City Council Believes Springfield City Clerk Was Talking To Cousin When She Told Police Chief "Bitch, Shut The F Up,"
City Council Believes Springfield City Clerk Was Talking To Cousin When She Told Police Chief "Bitch, Shut The F Up," Masslive Steals Our Story An Hour After Publishing


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Of course they don't believe her. 
They either agree or are intimidated.


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

Imagine if the commissioner responded in the same manner....


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Blacittude is the new attitude. Totally acceptable and you are racist if you don’t agree.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

I tried to say “imagine if the facts were reversed” but then I realized, comparing the job of the city clerk to that of even the newest patrol officer is like trying to compare an apple to a watermelon. 

I don’t think people understand how hard it is to be a cop. Maybe we should just let them go out and do our jobs for a week, since they seem to know how to do it better than we do.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I can’t believe you said watermelon. Oooohhhh.... now you’re on the list!


----------

